# Available in Thailand



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm heading to Thailand in November for an undetermined length of time.

Just wondering if anyone has any information on what is available in the pharmacys over there. I'm aware that they will sell both pharma and UGL products, but does anyone have any recommended products? ie, Pharma products made in the general area or close by. I imagine these will be the best priced pharma products available.

I'm also aware that there are fakes around, does anyone have any information on this? ie, what is commonly faked? ways to tell etc.

Thanks in advance for any help :thumb:


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Testolic, test prop is cheap and plentiful. Unigen is a good lab and make deca at 250mg/ml and also a sustanon type blend of test. I really rate Unigen as a great lab. It's Thai FDA approved. Karachi sustanon is easily found as well, personally I like it. There's UG labs making test prop at 100mg/ml but I just stuck with Testolic. I rate Testolic. Nothing like a good dunt of test prop hitting you when you're surrounded by Thai honeys. :thumb:

One thing, take a supply of bacteriostatic water and sterile glass vials with you for mixing HCG as I couldn't find bac water about. You can't get ephidrene at all.

Also just to mention that Trenbolone seemed rather expensive in Thailand. That's relatively speaking of course. Thaiger and Maxpro were the only manufacturers of Tren Acetate I could find.

I like SB Labs and they do good winstrol and anavar. Unigen also make anavar. Orals are cheap generally speaking, although not anavar !

Oh and prepare to cry when you see the price of protein powder. Luckily high protein food, chicken and fish is cheap.

Have a great time.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Danabol DS, Thaiger Pharma(thai UGL, Very good stuff) I know Ausbuilt is quite knowledgeable with places to visit in Thailand, drop him a PM mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ling said:



> Testolic, test prop is cheap and plentiful. Unigen is a good lab and make deca at 250mg/ml and also a sustanon type blend of test. I really rate Unigen as a great lab. It's Thai FDA approved. Karachi sustanon is easily found as well, personally I like it. There's UG labs making test prop at 100mg/ml but I just stuck with Testolic. I rate Testolic. Nothing like a good dunt of test prop hitting you when you're surrounded by Thai honeys. :thumb:
> 
> One thing, take a supply of bacteriostatic water and sterile glass vials with you for mixing HCG as I couldn't find bac water about. You can't get ephidrene at all.
> 
> ...


Unigen is not a UGL, its proper pharma, hence the approval, and is the only AAS brand that will be sold "over the counter"; apart from bayer (previously schering) testoviron (test enanthate) and proviron

Body Research are outstanding quality- also made in a generic pharma factory, but technically under the counter.

British Dispensary are OUTSTANDING and famous for the Androlics (green oxys) and Anabol (pink 5mg, yellow 10mg dbols) and Azolol (5mg winny tabs).



Hotdog147 said:


> Danabol DS, Thaiger Pharma(thai UGL, Very good stuff) I know Ausbuilt is quite knowledgeable with places to visit in Thailand, drop him a PM mate


Thaiger and Maxpro are HK UGL's (well thaiger is for sure). Very good quality, but as said above, their tren is way to expensive compared to the legit test, deca and orals you can get.

One of the most reliable pharmacies is the Nana Pharmacy, between Nana and Phloen Chit BTS stations on Sukhumvit Road. Loads of big guys drop through daily- if they dont have what you want they will order it. Another popular pharmacy is on the road to patpong night markets, when you come down the stairs from Sala Deng BTS station. Its about midway between the the patpong night market and the station.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Danabol ds by march pharma orvthevfaked body research version are the ****in boss dbol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Danabol ds by march pharma orvthevfaked body research version are the ****in boss dbol.


Are they what you took in your vids! :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Danabol ds by march pharma orvthevfaked body research version are the ****in boss dbol.


funny, i go to Bangkok 4x year, for the past 5 years... somehow I've never bought fake gear.. like anywhere, there are better places to buy from, and i've listed two very reliable places, though nearly all pharmacies will carry at least testosterone (except boots- dont waste your time); however even the pharmacies in the MBK shopping centre carry Andriol (test undecanoate caps) OTC.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

Will have a look out for British Dispensary products next trip. Sounds good. I spend my time in Pattaya not Bangkok and didn't see any in my favourite pharmacy but shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ling said:


> Will have a look out for British Dispensary products next trip. Sounds good. I spend my time in Pattaya not Bangkok and didn't see any in my favourite pharmacy but shouldn't be too hard to find.


pattaya is another story.... more expensive, and def some fakes going around; but easy to spot.... british dispensary has not been faked.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> pattaya is another story.... more expensive, and def some fakes going around; but easy to spot.... british dispensary has not been faked.


I thought British dispensary oxy's were faked? I've seen pics mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> funny, i go to Bangkok 4x year, for the past 5 years... somehow I've never bought fake gear.. like anywhere, there are better places to buy from, and i've listed two very reliable places, though nearly all pharmacies will carry at least testosterone (except boots- dont waste your time); however even the pharmacies in the MBK shopping centre carry Andriol (test undecanoate caps) OTC.


Cheers for the info :thumb: Do you know what is available in surrounding countries? or is it just BKK? I'll be travelling a lot around the SE Asia area.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ling said:


> Testolic, test prop is cheap and plentiful. Unigen is a good lab and make deca at 250mg/ml and also a sustanon type blend of test. I really rate Unigen as a great lab. It's Thai FDA approved. Karachi sustanon is easily found as well, personally I like it. There's UG labs making test prop at 100mg/ml but I just stuck with Testolic. I rate Testolic. Nothing like a good dunt of test prop hitting you when you're surrounded by Thai honeys. :thumb:
> 
> One thing, take a supply of bacteriostatic water and sterile glass vials with you for mixing HCG as I couldn't find bac water about. You can't get ephidrene at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the heads up. Can you recommend any places?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> Unigen is not a UGL, its proper pharma, hence the approval, and is the only AAS brand that will be sold "over the counter"; apart from bayer (previously schering) testoviron (test enanthate) and proviron
> 
> Body Research are outstanding quality- also made in a generic pharma factory, but technically under the counter.
> 
> ...


thailand has probably some of the best orals on the market i would of thought like Aus says BR stuff and BD oxy's are the bollox

Aus you mention maxpro being high quality, in my county there is loads of the stuff around has been for 5 years or so and it is very poorly rated, I actually had some test enanth and didnt feel it one bit??

could have been fake but its still doing the rounds and the source is a well thought of, trusted guy around these parts??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> I thought British dispensary oxy's were faked? I've seen pics mate


i also was told this

i used some legit ones a while back and they blow the socks off any oxy's ive ever used unreal results


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> .
> 
> One of the most reliable pharmacies is the Nana Pharmacy, between Nana and Phloen Chit BTS stations on Sukhumvit Road. Loads of big guys drop through daily- if they dont have what you want they will order it.


Couldnt agree more..I use that pharmacy all the time, and always leave as a satisfied customer


----------



## Toxic Ambrosia (Aug 9, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> pattaya is another story.... more expensive, and def some fakes going around; but easy to spot.... british dispensary has not been faked.


Edited to take out price discussion. Sorry. Newb.

Thanks, Squatthis.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Toxic Ambrosia said:


> My last purchase in Pattaya was ***** for the Bayer/Schering testoviron 20 ampules. Is that about the same you'd see on Sukhumvit?


Price discussion is a no go I'm afraid mate.


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Great info in here, anyone know much about Phuket?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

marc2001dj said:


> Great info in here, anyone know much about Phuket?


The Gear is more expensive there than BKK.


----------



## fasteddie777 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys new here. I'll be in phuket in november looking to pick up some gear for a cycle. I'm not too worried about getting back in but more concerned about picking it up and leaving Thailand. I've seen posts of people saying you can just pay off customs and cops etc but does anyone have any specific experience with this? Anyone had problems with local cops or been stopped and searched at the airport? Also considering putting liquids in a sterilized cough syrup bottle or something similar...any thought/comments? Thanks!


----------



## fasteddie777 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've hear stories about the cops in phuket praying on tourists leaving pharms...but always seems to be someone heard something but didn't happen to them...


----------



## noostrings (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi very Newbie from Sydney here.I'm not a bodybuilder, but go to the Gym 4 times a week to lift heavy stuff to strengthen my back which due to my job gets fatigued (no previous injuries).I take Whey Protein isolate and eat healthy. I'm 5ft 11inch 78kg and 37years old.My wife is thai, I can speak Thai ok and we will be going to Bangkok at the end of the month. I know the areas you are all talking about in Bangkok, but just need some advice on what to buy.Firstly, I'm not trying to get pumped up like a water ballroon with zits, but whilst in BKK am interested in trying something that can improve my strength. I know your just thinking "this newbie needs needs to just train harder", but I'm a Day dad, work 2 jobs at night and am quite proud with how I train under the circumstances of my sleep deprived live.If you don't hang with people who know about steroids, peptides/hgh its really hard to find any information on the web as a newbie without being bombarded with too much Info and Scam sites.Can somebody just please (if you have time) just recommend 1 product (and brand name,dose and for how long to take) I could buy whilst in BKK that I can that will help me build strength (a bit of size is OK) that doesn't have too many negative side effects.*Sorry if I have posted in the wrong thread.Really grateful if somebody could help me out.ThxDave


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

noostrings said:


> Hi very Newbie from Sydney here.I'm not a bodybuilder, but go to the Gym 4 times a week to lift heavy stuff to strengthen my back which due to my job gets fatigued (no previous injuries).I take Whey Protein isolate and eat healthy. I'm 5ft 11inch 78kg and 37years old.My wife is thai, I can speak Thai ok and we will be going to Bangkok at the end of the month. I know the areas you are all talking about in Bangkok, but just need some advice on what to buy.Firstly, I'm not trying to get pumped up like a water ballroon with zits, but whilst in BKK am interested in trying something that can improve my strength. I know your just thinking "this newbie needs needs to just train harder", but I'm a Day dad, work 2 jobs at night and am quite proud with how I train under the circumstances of my sleep deprived live.If you don't hang with people who know about steroids, peptides/hgh its really hard to find any information on the web as a newbie without being bombarded with too much Info and Scam sites.Can somebody just please (if you have time) just recommend 1 product (and brand name,dose and for how long to take) I could buy whilst in BKK that I can that will help me build strength (a bit of size is OK) that doesn't have too many negative side effects.*Sorry if I have posted in the wrong thread.Really grateful if somebody could help me out.ThxDave


I hope you're not planning on taking it back to Aus!


----------



## noostrings (Apr 7, 2013)

No bloody way. I'll be in BKK for 8 weeks and was hoping to use something in my training there. Only if I knew what to use and how much was safe with little or no major side effects


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

noostrings said:


> No bloody way. I'll be in BKK for 8 weeks and was hoping to use something in my training there. Only if I knew what to use and how much was safe with little or no major side effects


The easiest thing for you to do with 8 weeks would be a cycle with test prop (you'll find this in shops there called testolic by body research) it comes dosed at 50mg/ml so you really will need to inject 2ml every other day as a minimum. If it was me I would also take some dbol with it, look for 'Anabol' or 'Danabol DS' they're the same except anabol is 5mg and danabol is 10mg. The issue for you is that you have 8 weeks to do a cycle and also a PCT before you go back. Possible the best bet would be just a dbol only cycle, c. 40mg a day for 5-6 weeks


----------



## noostrings (Apr 7, 2013)

Thx for the info mate, really apeciate it.

excuse my ignorance, but what do you mean by a PTC?


----------



## Eat_rotor (Jul 9, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> Unigen is not a UGL, its proper pharma, hence the approval, and is the only AAS brand that will be sold "over the counter"; apart from bayer (previously schering) testoviron (test enanthate) and proviron
> 
> Body Research are outstanding quality- also made in a generic pharma factory, but technically under the counter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm over here now no tbh it's more trouble than its worth and not very cheap. I have great suppliers in uk so whats the point


----------



## matchat (Aug 13, 2012)

i heard unigen are no more


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

matchat said:


> i heard unigen are no more


I doubt that..where did you hear this?


----------



## matchat (Aug 13, 2012)

out in pattaya now, and pharmacy told us than unigen have problem last 4 months. three places i been to only have bayer and thaiger. May just be a supply problem


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I'm over here now no tbh it's more trouble than its worth and not very cheap. I have great suppliers in uk so whats the point


Same as mate. I can get it cheaper here and don't have to worry about loading my suitcase with it


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone tells me where I can buy Trenbolone or other vet steroids in Phuket ? (PM) thanks a lot


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Professorx said:


> Can someone tells me where I can buy Trenbolone or other vet steroids in Phuket ? (PM) thanks a lot


There are plenty of places mate...just make sure you go with a Thai so you don't pay falang price.


----------



## rambomc (Nov 19, 2013)

fghdfgjgfjghjkgfhkjgfhkg


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rambomc said:


> Just bought Testoviron 250 mg and Sustanon 250 mg both from MAXPRO pharma on 10 ml bottles, work just fine and got it from a pharmacy on 2nd road next to TIM gogo bar in Pattaya.
> 
> They had all kind of tablets from British Dispensary there as well, and a lot cheaper than the pharmacy's in Walking Street.
> 
> Hope this was useful.


You signed up to UK-M to tell us that lol? You own the pharmacy dont you? hahaha


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

What about hgh bros ? Is there norditropin ?Can we find faked hyg in pharmacies ?


----------



## rambomc (Nov 19, 2013)

MonstaMuscle said:


> You signed up to UK-M to tell us that lol? You own the pharmacy dont you? hahaha


Sorry, my first and last comment in this forum, I'll try to delete it if that make you happy, ****ing f**got.


----------



## rambomc (Nov 19, 2013)

Professorx said:


> Can someone tells me where I can buy Trenbolone or other vet steroids in Phuket ? (PM) thanks a lot


Sorry pal, cannot tell you where to buy it cos some moron with nickname MonstaMuscle think I owe the pharmacy's I recommend, you should ask him and see what he knows about Thailand.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

rambomc said:


> Sorry pal, cannot tell you where to buy it cos some moron with nickname MonstaMuscle think I owe the pharmacy's I recommend, you should ask him and see what he knows about Thailand.


Jog on you poor excuse of a man! Crawl back under the desk keyboard warrior. Pr1ck!


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Professorx said:


> What about hgh bros ? Is there norditropin ?Can we find faked hyg in pharmacies ?


----------



## bigbicep (Aug 27, 2013)

monstamuscle is obviously right u d1ckhead!!!

u advertise blatantly LOOL


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rambomc said:


> Sorry pal, cannot tell you where to buy it cos some moron with nickname MonstaMuscle think I owe the pharmacy's I recommend, you should ask him and see what he knows about Thailand.


Katoey.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there good igf-1 in thailand ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Professorx said:


> Is there good igf-1 in thailand ?


Is there good igf anywhere for us mortals? Paul said the proper stuff is way too expensive.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Is there good igf anywhere for us mortals? Paul said the proper stuff is way too expensive.


I definitly forget about hgh and peps in thailand ok lol


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

I have found this thread by doing research on gear in Thailand. I will be soon on the island of Koh Samui, and I have never been in Thailand before. As far as I could understand it is really easy to find Testosterone, Nandrolone, Methandrostenolone and Stanazolol. Is it more difficult to find Trenbolone, Masterone and Boldenone or am I wrong? Some of the threads on the internet are pretty old and not every does relate to Koh Samui. I also would not prefer to buy my stuff in Bangkok and then take it with me on the plane in my luggage.

Has anybody experiences regarding steroids on Koh Samui? It is a tourist rich area, so I hope that I can find Trenbolone and Drostanolone, as my goal is to continue with my current cycle and also I do not want to use any roids which lead to heavy bloat, just low dose Testosterone additionally. Stanozolol is something I would rather not want to use although I have had always great results in regard to hardness and vascularity.

Unigene, Thaiger Pharma, Asia Pharma, Munster Labs, these Labs were recommended on the boards, so I would stick to them. What do you think? My only concern is the availibility on Koh Samui, as I wouldn`t like travel once again to another part of Thailand just because I need gear... So if anybody has actual information, I would be very thankful, also via PM if you like.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@goldenseal

You don't have pm facility yet.

Steroids are easily obtainable in very many places.

Just go in & ask...but be polite,respectful, say please & thank them. Watch the prices (which we can't discuss on the forum)


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey latblaster, thank you for your comment. I have read, that the prices may differ strongly between pharmacies.

Usually in Europe I get my stuff from people I know and trust. This is just something new, totally new products and for me unknown labs from a country I have never been in.

So you think, that I won`t have any problems finding Trenboloneacetate there?

Are this labs, which I have mentioned also available in pharmacies and can I trust them, or would you recommend a special lab? Thx.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol go and buy them in Pattaya, not Koh Samui!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, you'll be ok...Unigen's good & mentioned in the Thai Mims.

When are you going? I'm off next week for a couple of months. :thumb:


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok thank you, then I will stick to Unigene, as they also have codes on the vials, which can be checked online. Usually I am used to Sterox here in Germany.

This journey is more spontaneus, I planned to bulk up in winter, and now I will try to get 100% lean again. A pitty that they do not have ephedrine HCL over there. 

Hehe me too, for 3 months, my flight is a week later then yours. Also looking forward to the full moon party and all the other fun. :thumb:


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Lol go and buy them in Pattaya, not Koh Samui!


Why, is there an important reason? The problem is: Pattaya is about 300 km away from Koh Samui and if possible I would like to avoid travelling with gear around...

*Edit:* Ok I see Unigen does not have Masterone or Tren.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Anything is available in Thailand...for a price.


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok I understand... :whistling: In the last summer I was around 7%, hard and vascular, Tren/Mast sometimes Stanzolol and a little bit Testosterone. Thats it and this is my shape I would like to have in Thailand back again, should take me 4-6 weeks.

Golds Gym on Koh Samui should also be suitable.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you speak any thai?


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Not even a word, I was invited to this journey very spontaneusly and could not refuse. Are you on the same island too or?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Small resume of the very good brands :

Meditech : bad orals, T.P Drug Labs (Testolic), Bayer-Schering : very good

UNIGEN : human grade

2. British Dispensary- Anabol et Androlic very good

3. thaiger pharma : very good

4. LA Pharma : very good

5. alpha pharma : lot of garbage, risky.

I guy just told me you can find very good hgh for a goof price buy asking in the gym. Is there any labs you can give products for analysis ?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

T.P Drug Labs (Testolic) *Cypionax*, Bayer-Schering, *German Rotoxamdica *: very good

UNIGEN : human grade* losing fda license apparantly*

2. British Dispensary- Anabol et Androlic very good!* I agree*

3. thaiger pharma : very good *unsure on this! as not used*

4. LA Pharma : very good! *this is questionable!*

SB Labaorotories very good! using myself deffo recommend,* but I will tell you now, there is a lot of chemists and a lot of fakes! good ones, need to find the correct place, my source has never let me down,*


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey guys some update. 

Now I bought some Testolic Testosterone propionate 100mg/2ml, looks nice like human grade, has a strange odour, low viscosity and hurts after injection more then stuff I usually use in Europe. Tomorrow I will recieve Azolol 5 mg Stanozolol tablets (which should be fine?) and 100 mg/ml Trenboloneacetate from Meditech Pharma. I know that I can not discuss prices, so I won`t go into detail, but Meditech is pretty expensive even after negotiation. What are your results with Meditech? I have read different and contradicting opinions on this one, perhaps because of fakes? Otherwise I will search further and try to find Thaiger Pharma.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

goldensteel said:


> I have found this thread by doing research on gear in Thailand. I will be soon on the island of Koh Samui, and I have never been in Thailand before. As far as I could understand it is really easy to find Testosterone, Nandrolone, Methandrostenolone and Stanazolol. Is it more difficult to find Trenbolone, Masterone and Boldenone or am I wrong? Some of the threads on the internet are pretty old and not every does relate to Koh Samui. I also would not prefer to buy my stuff in Bangkok and then take it with me on the plane in my luggage.
> 
> Has anybody experiences regarding steroids on Koh Samui? It is a tourist rich area, so I hope that I can find Trenbolone and Drostanolone, as my goal is to continue with my current cycle and also I do not want to use any roids which lead to heavy bloat, just low dose Testosterone additionally. Stanozolol is something I would rather not want to use although I have had always great results in regard to hardness and vascularity.
> 
> Unigene, Thaiger Pharma, Asia Pharma, Munster Labs, these Labs were recommended on the boards, so I would stick to them. What do you think? My only concern is the availibility on Koh Samui, as I wouldn`t like travel once again to another part of Thailand just because I need gear... So if anybody has actual information, I would be very thankful, also via PM if you like.


I went to Koh Samui 18 months ago and yes you can buy gear there but its more expensive than I could get it for at home so left it Edit: lol I see you've already been


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

I am still here, recently arrived and as I had my last Trenacetate injection 2-3 days ago, I hope Meditech is g2g.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

goldensteel said:


> I am still here, recently arrived and as I had my last Trenacetate injection 2-3 days ago, I hope Meditech is g2g.


don't bother with meditech a lot of bad reviews


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

The reviews about meditech were very confusing, especially on the australian boards. Some people are satisfied with the injects, some are not. All are highly satisfied with the tablets. So I am wondering, how are they able to produce great oxandrolone, which is one of the most expensive steroids, but don`t make good injects or get mixed reviews. For me it sounds like there are some fakes from the injects, but not of the oral stuff and tablets. I have tried today as first 0,25 ml and 3 hours later 1 ml of Meditech Trenboloneacetate. I am just cautios. They use low viscosity, synthetic oil. Seems fine. Not painful like the Testosteronepropionate by Testolic/Meridian (which are fine and human grade) I took yesterday. Got also some Stanozolol by British Dispensery, also very fine and very nice price.

Tomorrow or on sunday I will try to find some Thaiger Pharma Tren and Masteron and buy them directly. I have pretty low bodyfat, my looks together with the results from exercise should show me soon if the Tren is real or not, as I do only take low dose Testosterone beside this. If its not fine, I will directly switch to Thaiger, which I hope to find soon.


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Short update: I have injected 125 mg of Meditech Trenbolone yesterday. The night after this was hard, really bad sleep, sweating and so on. Could be a coincidence.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i thought the meditech tren ace was absolute [email protected]


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you know a good pharmacy in phuket bros ?


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so I had today morning my first workout in Thailand, last one on Monday in Germany. Last Trenbolone injection also on Monday in Germany and Friday Meditech Trenbolone Thailand 100 mg and a little bit Testosteronepropionate (50mg). In Germany I only took low dose Testosteroneenanthate. I could lift the same weights, had power and pump. But I am not so sure about my looks. When I take high dose Trenacetate, next day I look like I took a small dosage diuretics. This time not. Does this tell us really something? Honestly I don`t know, wouldn`t say it is significant enough. :huh:

After the workout I found a perfect pharmacy with a lot of bodybuilding related stuff inside, protein powders, supplements, steroids. Wow. I told the lady that her shop is some kind of paradise for me. :thumb: I bought 1 Trenboloneacetate and 1 Drostanolonepropionate by Thaiger Pharma. Price was ok, so I was not negotiating. They have hologramms, scratch code which I could verify online. Everything fine so far. I have to say that I am really impressed with their gear, it looks clean, professional and they seem to do everything possible to avoid fakes. Thumbs up so far for Thaiger Pharma.

Today I also took the first shot from each one 100mg Tren/Drosta and 50mg Testoprop and got the meanest Finacough I ever had in my entire life.  I had to cough so hard, tears were running into my eyes, some kind of happy tears. lol

So my further cycle will be simple: EOD 100mg/100mg/25-50mg Tren/Drosta/Tprop by Thaiger Pharma and Testolic Props by Meridian. Later a little bit Winny Azolol 30mg daily for additional hardness and skin.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Professorx said:


> Do you know a good pharmacy in phuket bros ?


bump bros


----------



## ElBastardo (Jun 6, 2012)

If you guys are in Hua Hin I found couple of pharmacys that has some gear. Went at least 10 different places and everyone sells "don't have" or only testoviron or testosterone capsules. But I found these two, the first one is opposite to the market village Sawasdee pharmacy (alpha pharma gear) and the second next to Shopping mall MD pharmacy (testolic, munster labs) .


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

What about phuket ? Anybody is able to indicate me a good pharma over there ?

Thanks


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Old owner of unigen has produced a new lab! Magnum labs or something it's in the Thai chemists, meditech heard mixed reviews! Some say the test in max pro is rated, Thaiger Pharma I'm looking into trying.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

topdog said:


> Old owner of unigen has produced a new lab! Magnum labs or something it's in the Thai chemists, meditech heard mixed reviews! Some say the test in max pro is rated, Thaiger Pharma I'm looking into trying.


I picked up some of there Anavar and been running it for the past 2 weeks since Unigen is no longer available. So far so good.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Professorx said:


> What about phuket ? Anybody is able to indicate me a good pharma over there ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes go round the pharmacies and ask.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Gaz_185 said:


> I picked up some of there Anavar and been running it for the past 2 weeks since Unigen is no longer available. So far so good.


Unigen is still about original owner sold up!! Someone posted recent pip from there there test e recently I found it smooth as butter as other found this too when i last used agood 12 months ago, Every new owner makes changes , changed hands almost 12 months ago! He was also the founder of the original genesis too!


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

topdog said:


> Thaiger Pharma I'm looking into trying.


Thaiger Pharma is simply great, I am using it since 10 days, Trenboloneacetate and Masterone. It is really strong stuff, pumps are amazing, I only dislike the carrier they use. Synthetic oil, low viscosity, I always get fina cough, sometimes more, sometimes less. It is not really pleasant.  Probably the carrier easier enters the bloodstream then usual oil, when withdrawing the needle.


----------



## --ucas (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll arrive to BKK on next week, going to stay there 2-3 nights and heading to Koh Tao and will stay there 2-3 months. I have planned the following cycle :

1-12wk Test-E 300mg/w

1-12wk Primo-E 600mg/w

1-12wk Masteron-E 300-400mg/w

1-6w Anavar 70-80mg/ED

6-12w HCG 600iu splitted 3 shots/w

PCT 10 days after last shot I'll start nolva and if needed I have arimidex during the cycle on available..

Can you guys recommand any pharmacy? Many have told me to buy Thaiger Pharma's products, so I'm quite sure that I'll give a try for them..


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

When i went to Koh Samui in 2011, almost every pharmacy had Unigen Life Sciences. Ended up paying £18 a bottle for test e and deca, got 3 of each  . Fantastic gear, very potent and made some great gains. Oh what i would give to be out there now and be on test this time haa


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm en route to Bangkok now. Question... Is it cheapest in Bangkok or is there cheaper places??? Sorry to hi jack a thread


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

||ucas said:


> I'll arrive to BKK on next week, going to stay there 2-3 nights and heading to Koh Tao and will stay there 2-3 months. I have planned the following cycle :
> 
> 1-12wk Test-E 300mg/w
> 
> ...


Your Masteron makes your Primobolan worthless in this cycle. You wouldn'y stack winny and var together because winny is the more powerful version of var.

You'll be better off swapping the Primo for Tren E and upping the Mast E to match your Tren dosage.

Also swap the Var for Winny, Winny is cheaper and more effective.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

pumpster said:


> I'm en route to Bangkok now. Question... Is it cheapest in Bangkok or is there cheaper places??? Sorry to hi jack a thread


Bangkok is the capital, has the highest level of tourists. What do you think?


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Bangkok is the capital, has the highest level of tourists. What do you think?


More expensive then? So what are the cheaper less known places for cheap gear?


----------



## --ucas (Jan 8, 2014)

Bangkok is the cheapest place.

theBEAST this is going to be my second cycle, and I think that I'm not ready to face Tren, yet. I will try Primo, and will grow the dose to 800-900mg if I'm not happy with results. On my first cycle I had winny and def wasn't pleased with results, also had some problems with joints. Also the money ain't a problem here, and anavar will just be "a starter"


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

pumpster said:


> More expensive then? So what are the cheaper less known places for cheap gear?


Bangkok is the cheapest, the pharmacists there have to drop their prices to under cut each other and win your custom.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

||ucas said:


> Bangkok is the cheapest place.
> 
> theBEAST this is going to be my second cycle, and I think that I'm not ready to face Tren, yet. I will try Primo, and will grow the dose to 800-900mg if I'm not happy with results. On my first cycle I had winny and def wasn't pleased with results, also had some problems with joints. Also the money ain't a problem here, and anavar will just be "a starter"


Mast is a far more powerful version of primo, it's a waste running primo with mast. Also the volume of cc's you would need to inject for good results is stupid IMO. You could have half the mast dose and get better results.

If you suffer with joint problems throw in some EQ or NPP. They are effective bulkers with a positive effect on collagen synthesis.


----------



## --ucas (Jan 8, 2014)

So you suggest just drop the dose of mast? like 300-> 150-200? And I'm going to cut, so no need for bulkers.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok lads im heading out in two weeks.

So apart from the orals I need which im gna go for (march blue hearts, BD anabol and winnie)

Whats the pharma test available there? Schering testovirons? Anything else?

Jus lookin for test as I cant get hold of pharma off my source


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Just stick with the Bayer testoviron and you can't go wrong. Come's in a box of 20 clear amps.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks mate....isit much cheaper or relatively same price to uk? Whats the next best deca I can getnout there? Unigen?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes they are cheaper, whether you get the cheaper price depends.

As you're a Farang (foreigner) you'll most likely get charged more.

Take a Thai person with you when you go to the pharmacy.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool thanks, no way u can haggle em down yourself?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Super $ingh said:


> Cool thanks, no way u can haggle em down yourself?


Not really...not in a Pharmacy. If you ever haggle, be very polite & respectful. Say " Khop khun krap" when you're about to leave the shop/wherever.

It means 'Thank you' & Thai people will appreciate it. Don't 'Wai' though, you'll most likely get it wrong.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Thanks mate....isit much cheaper or relatively same price to uk? Whats the next best deca I can getnout there? Unigen?


Can't talk prices bro, but deffo alot cheaper and well worth it.

Unigen is good too.

I'd stay away from the Norma hellas Deca, as they're probably loads of fake of it around.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yes they are cheaper, whether you get the cheaper price depends.
> 
> As you're a Farang (foreigner) you'll most likely get charged more.
> 
> Take a Thai person with you when you go to the pharmacy.


Good advice mate...Us Farangs are seen as a walking cashpoint..lol. So getting a Thai bird to buy it for you is the best idea.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Super $ingh said:


> Cool thanks, no way u can haggle em down yourself?


You can always haggle, obviously depends on how much you buy.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Thinkin if gettin around 60 amps...dont wana risk anymore gettin stopped at customs as im also gna get the march winnie and dbol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Not really...not in a Pharmacy. If you ever haggle, be very polite & respectful. Say " Khop khun krap" when you're about to leave the shop/wherever.
> 
> It means 'Thank you' & Thai people will appreciate it. Don't 'Wai' though, you'll most likely get it wrong.


Really? I haggled them fine in different pharmacys.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Really? I haggled them fine in different pharmacys.


Yea, yea...I know. It was prolly some gorgeuos Thai Lady Pharmacist & you charmed the pants off her....as well, I hope!! :laugh:

Thai lady's are just adorable...

:drool:


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

What HGH have they got over there thesedays and is it reliable. They had a load of it when I was over there about 4 years ago but I wasn't using HGH at the time but remember thinking it was expensive. What brands do they have and is it legit??? Pharma preferablly


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Never bought GH there, it is available but I was told by someone - I think on here, that there are many fakes.


----------

